# i spoil my speedlite by using DIY speed grid



## eninja (Jul 3, 2014)

So I thought I better create DIY speed grid - it will be fun and save money. not to mention cool.

After googling it, what you will be needing are black straw, black cardboard, super glue and Scissors of course.
when down and bought a cheap super glue, - this was a trial for me, so might as well bought the cheap.
I just read the top part of the tutorial, should be easy.

And Wala! I made my DIY speed grid. Output light is so cool than my DIY snoot.

After doing like 30 min of portrait shot. When I woke up on the next morning. Took out my DIY snoot from flash head. 

Shoot!!! - Where was my common sense - think out of the box did not work this time, and regret using the cheap super glue, or I should not use super glue after all. Stupid DIY tutorial - (self talking)

My flash light window together with the diffuser swivel is covered with super glue stain. all around. tsk!

- its 430 ex ii. - i was even hopin to sell it.

- hope canon service can fix this.

(Please excuse my broken grammar)


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2014)

hahahaa funny story!

hopefully they can replace the front lens facia and its not too expensive...

you should have let the glue dry completely before use...  but you know that now don't you


----------



## skoobey (Jul 5, 2014)

Even if it had dried, there is a chance it's not thermally stable.


----------



## eninja (Jul 7, 2014)

skoobey said:


> Even if it had dried, there is a chance it's not thermally stable.



True.

The quotation from canon service was quite expensive. So I guess I need to disassemble the flash head myself and clean the super glue residue.. Worst case, i might just live with it. Light still come out and I usually use a diffuser.


----------



## minim2 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have used double sided tape for mine and it worked well.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Jul 7, 2014)

Better Acrylic based glues (i.e. Loctite 414) does the same thing. You have to make sure it cures and have good ventilation.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jul 8, 2014)

Even solvent fumes from the curing adhesive may be enough to alter the surface of nearby plastics and lead to whitening.



skoobey said:


> Even if it had dried, there is a chance it's not thermally stable.



These adhesive are thermosets, if it was set, further heating will only have the adhesive cure even further. However, if the adhesive was not cured prior to using, heat will make curing faster, but before setting the viscosity of the adhesive may be lowered and the glue may run.

I hope the OP solves his problem...


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2014)

If the super glue did not discolor the unit, you may be able to remove it with a de-bonding agent: http://www.supergluecorp.com/zap/zap-z-7-debonder

Often times super glue (cyanoacrylate) doesn't melt the underlying surface (like model cements) so if it did not discolor the surface you may be able to safely remove it. I'd try a small section and see what happens first.


----------



## eninja (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> If the super glue did not discolor the unit, you may be able to remove it with a de-bonding agent: http://www.supergluecorp.com/zap/zap-z-7-debonder
> 
> Often times super glue (cyanoacrylate) doesn't melt the underlying surface (like model cements) so if it did not discolor the surface you may be able to safely remove it. I'd try a small section and see what happens first.



Thanks, worth to try. I will collect back my un-service speedlite this weekend. I'll try post some pics to let you know the damage. Meanwhile I will purchase this de-bonder and hope will received soon.

Edit: I read its extremely flammable. Don't want to get flamed when something happened during shipping. I guess will just soak it onto water the disassembled parts.


----------



## skoobey (Jul 9, 2014)

If it doesn't affect your WB across the frame just live with it.


----------



## eninja (Jul 10, 2014)

skoobey said:


> If it doesn't affect your WB across the frame just live with it.



I agree, thanks.

I will test flash, for awhile. If the output is negligible or does not matter at all. I leave it that way, I even often use diffuser and shoot within 100mm focal length.


----------

